# Nose hairs



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

had a few long ones recently requiring some pluckage, I'm not even 25 yet and it looks like I'll need to order a "Hygenic Trimmer" :lol::lol:

:speechles:wave:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Choice and nice


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Just pull them out with your fingers, normally get a good bunch at once.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

It does seem unfair as we get older, hair stops growing on the tops of our heads and starts growing up our noses and on our ears.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

lol yeh :thumb:



Exotica said:


> Just pull them out with your fingers, normally get a good bunch at once.


:thumb: usually do, just had one which was a right eye waterer :doublesho:lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

i once had one of those trimmers as part of a set. Instead of being like a small shaver it had a circular top that rotated. First time i used it i thought i was doing it wrong as it was shifting nothing, they all of a sudden it PULLED out a full nostrils worth of hair in one go. I cryed for a week!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

stangalang said:


> i once had one of those trimmers as part of a set. Instead of being like a small shaver it had a circular top that rotated. First time i used it i thought i was doing it wrong as it was shifting nothing, they all of a sudden it PULLED out a full nostrils worth of hair in one go. I cryed for a week!


:doublesho:doublesho:lol::lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Me too. Though i'm 29.

Wait till you get what you think is a little tickler. You pull it out and it's a monster! So satisfying.

The only ones that make my eyes water are those on the inside near the septum, then i get it all over in one go. Oh, pull them slowly so they pull the root out. Don't want them breaking and giving you and in-growing hair. :doublesho


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Me too. Though i'm 29.
> 
> *Wait till you get what you think is a little tickler. You pull it out and it's a monster! So satisfying.*
> 
> The only ones that make my eyes water are those on the inside near the septum, then i get it all over in one go. Oh, pull them slowly so they pull the root out. Don't want them breaking and giving you and in-growing hair. :doublesho


:lol: so true mate, what you think is a little hair turns was connected to the back of you head... eye watering!! :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmmmph

Wait until the hair starts coming out your ears!!!

:lol:

:thumb:

**edit - I just seen This ad at the bottom of our DW site... guess it may help you out! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

^^ wow those keyword ad placements from Google are quick!!!

I wonder how long we have to wait for thai ladyboy brides :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stangalang said:


> i once had one of those trimmers as part of a set. Instead of being like a small shaver it had a circular top that rotated. First time i used it i thought i was doing it wrong as it was shifting nothing, they all of a sudden it PULLED out a full nostrils worth of hair in one go. I cryed for a week!


Similar happened to me.... If you go in at an angle, it works better


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

what puzzles me is if you a hair from the left nostril the right eye waters and vica verca just wait for the ear hairs they get really annoying


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

mba said:


> :lol: so true mate, what you think is a little hair turns was connected to the back of you head... eye watering!! :doublesho


You know it.

"**** me! where the hell did that come from (Is my nose actually big enough) ?"........................"I wonder if there are any more up there like that (have a good root and don't stop till you've found it)?"

Like the big crisp in the packet. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

:lol::lol:


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Hmmmmph
> 
> Wait until the hair starts coming out your ears!!!
> 
> :lol:


Ah yes, that sad, sad moment when the barber asks "shall I do your ears too?" :doublesho


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

mba said:


> ^^ wow those keyword ad placements from Google are quick!!!
> 
> I wonder how long we have to wait for thai ladyboy brides :lol:


I seen one for Polish singles haha!


----------

